# Printmojo vs. local screenprinter



## bdemon (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out who I'd like to create my first run of shirts, a long sleeved deal with a pattern on the front as well as different patterns on each sleeve. For fifty shirts, Printmojo said it would cost me roughly $750 based on location and colors. A local printer quotes something closer to $1200 for the same project. Printmojo would be cheaper at this point, but I was reading another thread where folks were recommending the local printer over the Internet. 

The breakdown costs of the local printer show the costs of creating screens, printing, film, etc., while Printmojo shows a flat fee based on the shirt and how many colors are in the design. So...Printmojo is cheaper because the film and screen costs are cheaper? I want to make a quality shirt, but don't want to overpay if I can get the same quality online.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> but I was reading another thread where folks were recommending the local printer over the Internet.


Some people prefer to do business locally rather than to do business with comparable online services.

Sometimes it comes down to a matter of preference.

The big difference in printmojo vs local screen printer is that printmojo is an "all in one" type solution for someone that wants the screen printing AND an online store, warehousing, fulfillment, etc.

With a local printer or even an online printer that just ships you the shirts, you would have to setup your own online store, warehouse your own products, setup payment processing, web hosting, etc.



> So...Printmojo is cheaper because the film and screen costs are cheaper?


Yes, some costs are waived for people who use the PrintMojo all in one service. It helps simplify the pricing...I am surprised that the difference is almost $500.


----------

